# which pen press - Rockler or Woodcraft?



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

<edit> *sorry, I wasn't clear -- I'd like to know the pros and cons of the STYLE of press, not necessarily these specific brands *</edit>

My next purchase is going to be a pen press, but before I go ahead I'd like to ask for opinions about which kind to get.

The Rockler pen press doubles as a drill press vise (self centering), and it's driven by a crank handle.

The Woodcraft pen press is just that -- but with a long lever arm to actuate the press.

I don't mind dual-purpose jigs provided they perform as well as the two single-purpose jigs they're attempting to replace in a single unit.

Any opinions as to whether the crank-wheel or the lever is a better way to press pen kits into the barrels?

Thanks for any & all advice ... :yes:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PENPRESS4.html or try this one. It's what I use.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> My next purchase is going to be a pen press, but before I go ahead I'd like to ask for opinions about which kind to get.
> 
> The Rockler pen press doubles as a drill press vise (self centering), and it's driven by a crank handle.
> 
> ...



I have both. My Woodcraft pen press is about 5 years old and still going strong. 
I never used the Rockler as a pen press only a drilling vise and it fell apart after about 1 year don't waste your money on it. Rockler can't supply parts for it either.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PENPRESS4.html or try this one. It's what I use.


thanks sdf ... any observation on how well it functions, what you'd like changed, etc ?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Whaler said:


> ... it fell apart after about 1 year don't waste your money on it. Rockler can't supply parts for it either.


 Yikes ... message received loud and clear! Thanks!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Im a complete noob when it comes to pens. Last weekend was my first time making any and I have turned exactly 6 pens to date. IMO these assemble so easily that an expensive press is unnessisary. I pressed my first one together with my wood vice and that was kinda a pain. Not having any quick clamps I decided to make my own and it works extremely well. Probably better than anything being sold as a pen press. It cost me exactly $2 to make it.

I ran to the local hardware and purchased an elevator bolt. These are the ones wih the large flat heads. I also purchased a roll pin that was just slightly smaller than the threads of the bolt. I drove the pin over the bolt. This was just to hide the threads because I was gonna be chucking this in my drill press and didnt wanna mess up my chuck. I then epoxied a small piece of HPDE plastic to the head of the bolt. Next I cut a small piece of 1/2 ply (any kinda scrap you have laying around will work) and then epoxied HDPE plastic to it as well. I put this piece in the lathe and turned it round and smooth although that wasnt necissary. The point of my live center created a divot that was perfect for fitting the pen nibs into. That piece just sits on the table of your drill press. Thats all there is to it and it works extremely well. Most woodworkers will have the parts laying around to make this free of charge with the exception of the elevator bolt.

If you cant picture what this looks like, I can run down to the shop and get a pic.

I also made a drilling jig but it still dosnt work perfect. Its a first prototype though and took about 2 minutes to make so it will improve over time. If you cant tell, I hate spending money when I can make the same thing in the shop, especially when I can make it out of scraps and it work better than one that costs $50, lol!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine is actually the earlier version without the spring loaded feature. I like a press versus a quick clamp just from a control factor. There are plans out there to make your own lever operated one if you like to do that sort of thing. For drilling I just use an old fashioned wood screw clamp.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> If you cant tell, I hate spending money when I can make the same thing in the shop


Me too -- I made a drill-press fence with a vertical 90 degree notch (set at 45 degrees) for almost nothing. However -- it needs to be re-centered under the drill bit for every different sized pen blank I drill.

This is a pain when I'm preparing a bunch of blanks, let alone what happens when I get it not-quite-right. :huh:

And I've been using a wooden handscrew clamp as a pen press. It works, but the two faces of the clamp have a tendency to move independently. I already lost one pen when the nib twisted instead of going straight in -- another loss like that and I would have been ahead if I'd bought a real pen press.

So, I think I'll just suck it up and re-invest some of what I got for selling a couple of pens on equipment designed to do the job.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

I just use my lathe. I made small wooden caps to fit the head and tailstock, then just use the pressure form the tailstock screw wheel while I hold the parts in my other hand. There isn't enough pressure to damage the bearings. Yeah, I'm cheap too ;-)
-- Norm


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

We have the Rockler press and if it wasn't purchased for us I'd have surely gone a different route like the Milescraft unit. I say that because I have already had to repair the handle and the jaws flex a touch too much to press evenly. We actually started using the drill press to press them together until I get off to Woodcraft and buy a decent one.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

My vote is Woodcraft.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Well thanks everyone ... :thumbsup:

2 strikes against the Rockler, I'll compare the Woodcraft with the PSI and try to see which offers the best control over the operation.


----------



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

I used an old Pecan Cracker for the longest time and it worked great and still does. I did purchase the PennStateInd model last year and modified it by making 3 wood blocks to slide over the ram plunger to save time re-adjusting it and it works fine. All of my equipment that I have purchased has paid for itself from the sale of my writing instruments including my 3 Lathes, Hitachi Belt and disc sander, Delta drill press, Hitachi Plunge and Standard Router and recent purchase of Porter-Cable 14" bandsaw. I have been very fortunate with sales for pens around Christmas time but still have to watch buying due to my Fixed SS disability income, but I am thankful for what I have. I've made it my policy to give away at least one pen each month and always give a veteran a pen at no cost and am very happy to do so as I am a Vet myself. When you see one on the street, Give them a Big Smile and a Thank you for what you do.

Sincerely,

Bean


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

I use my drill press.Put two pieces between two pieces of hard wood,and press.Very simple;Mack


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just for S&G's.......but it may spurn an idea or two?

In metal fabrication theres press brakes.Within that "world" they have whats termed a "bulldozer" style.Instead of usual press orientation bulldozers are in a different plane.

Imagine screwing a 8" pce of 2x4 down to workbench.......parallel to that,but spaced whatever you want in between,goes another pce.Squeezing one or the other in a vise like manner, so they never come up off bench.....is an oversimplification.The key element is that the bench supplys the "non moving object".

You could use a horizantal log splitter as an example......might be overkill for a pen.But hey,never know?For pens you'd obviously scale it down.BW


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

I have the Milescraft linked above. I just got it a couple weeks ago to finish up Christmas gifts. It'll get wrapped and put under the tree in the next couple of days. 

I had to return the first one to Woodcraft. The plunger bent up and did not align with the black stop. I don't think we had applied any undue pressure on the mechanism and had only done a between 10-20 pens. We were just putting together some Atlas and Slimlines. So I would double check the you have the pen in straight to make sure it goes together well of course, but also to make sure that doesn't push the plunger up. 

Woodcraft gave a replacement no questions asked, great service. I hope it was just a fluke because I really like the press, the spring loaded feature is wonderful and the flip up stops are very handy. I'm a beginning turner and don't have much to compare it to. 

My neighbor has the woodcraft press linked above as well and it's great, I do enjoy the Milescraft better because of the spring and flip stops. I was using a vice and clamps before and having the press far better, at least in the ease of use. It still gets to the same end.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Woodcraft pen press all the way, nice long arm more pressure. to hold blanks for drilling and milling i made one of these http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0275


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Once again, thanks for all your input.

In a few days I'll wander down to the local Woodcraft store and take a look at the models they have in stock.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I would save your money and use your drill press. I made a press a few years ago but broke the oak handle after a few uses and someone mentioned it about using my drillpress. I tried it and never looked back. It works like a charm.:yes:


----------

